# Family from the k.S.A



## havesomehope (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi , am a mother from Saudi Arabia considering moving to Germany for the education of my 3 daughters . My 3 daughters ages are 17, 14 and 6 years old . My eldest daughter , am going to enrol her in the Saudi school here in Berline because she is old to register in German or international school then afterwards I will consider registering her in German universities after she get used to the environment and have the level of English as well as German enough for the acceptance in German universities . My middle and youngest daughters I will register them in international school . My enquiries are 1. What kind of visas should we enter Germany with ? I will accompany my daughters so I have nothing to do there except taking care of my daughters and their education , am a house wife so what my visa will be ? Should my daughters have students visas ? Finally when can I start dealing with residence visa ? Please help me with my case because I will be there for my daughters education only which I consider Germany the right place to it .... One final enquiry ,I will be staying in Germany for a long period of time until all my daughters finish their public and higher education so should we enter Germany with education visa then we extend it every time it finishes or what possible visa suitable for us means a long term visa and from where can we obtain it ? form our country or once we arrive?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

havesomehope said:


> Hi , am a mother from Saudi Arabia considering moving to Germany for the education of my 3 daughters . My 3 daughters ages are 17, 14 and 6 years old . My eldest daughter , am going to enrol her in the Saudi school here in Berline because she is old to register in German or international school then afterwards I will consider registering her in German universities after she get used to the environment and have the level of English as well as German enough for the acceptance in German universities . My middle and youngest daughters I will register them in international school . My enquiries are 1. What kind of visas should we enter Germany with ? I will accompany my daughters so I have nothing to do there except taking care of my daughters and their education , am a house wife so what my visa will be ? Should my daughters have students visas ? Finally when can I start dealing with residence visa ? Please help me with my case because I will be there for my daughters education only which I consider Germany the right place to it .... One final enquiry ,I will be staying in Germany for a long period of time until all my daughters finish their public and higher education so should we enter Germany with education visa then we extend it every time it finishes or what possible visa suitable for us means a long term visa and from where can we obtain it ? form our country or once we arrive?




Please contact the German Embassy in Riyadh:

German Embassy Riyadh - Visa Requirements and Schengen Regulations

I have seen student visas for international students at private German schools before, but those were boarding schools, the students were older (than 6 years in any case) and not accompanied by a parent.

I don't know how/whether this will work the way you want it to.

You would need a residence permit, which usually means being sponsored by an employer or a German spouse.

Being financially independent might help but I don't know how the Germaqn authorities will view your application stating that you basically want to live in Germany for the next 15 years or so.


----------

